# Is there a wider wheeled corner roller on the market?



## FinisherDave (Jan 21, 2017)

I think I'm using a tape tech roller and if the tape is slightly offset it doesn't get that edge flattened. I can slow down with the bazooka, stop and fix it or preferably move as fast as I can and fix the problem with a wider roller. 

Can someone recommend or point to a wider roller? at a minimum 1/8 inch wider but hopefully 1/4 inch.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

FinisherDave said:


> I think I'm using a tape tech roller and if the tape is slightly offset it doesn't get that edge flattened. I can slow down with the bazooka, stop and fix it or preferably move as fast as I can and fix the problem with a wider roller.
> 
> Can someone recommend or point to a wider roller? at a minimum 1/8 inch wider but hopefully 1/4 inch.


no wider roller, but tape tech says you can use their direct flusher as a roller and they have up to 4 inch!


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

check this one ....looks wider 

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Rollers/Columbia-Corner-Cobra.html


----------

